# HGVC Owners Survey - How would YOU answer?



## ricoba (Feb 15, 2006)

Had the chance to do an online HGVC survey today and one question got me thinking about the HGVC owners here on TUG.

The question was something like this:

If HGVC were to open/build  more resorts, where would you like HGVC to build or open these resorts?  I was given the choice to list 3.

My 3 answers:

Maui/Kaui

Palm Springs/Palm Desert

San Francisco

So....what would be your TOP 3 new locations for HGVC????

Rick


----------



## Steve (Feb 15, 2006)

*Go HGVC!*

Here are my answers:

1)  Jackson Hole, Wyoming

2)  Santa Barbara, California

3)  Santa Fe, New Mexico

I certainly would like to see HGVC build some new resorts!

Steve


----------



## llandaff (Feb 16, 2006)

1)  Sedona, AZ
2)  Pacific Northwest
3)  Tennessee

I think I could be waiting a LONG time!   

Vicki.


----------



## temerson (Feb 16, 2006)

They are probably getting our hopes up and actually plan to build another in Orlando or Vegas.  

My choices:

1.  Maui/Kauai
2.  Tahoe
3.  St. Maarten


----------



## ricoba (Feb 16, 2006)

llandaff said:
			
		

> 1)  I think I could be waiting a LONG time!
> 
> Vicki.




Well, that probably is true...it didn't imply they were going to build more....but at least they _may be thinking_ of getting out of just FL, HI & Vegas.


----------



## OnMedic (Feb 16, 2006)

With Hilton reacquiring the International group, it now gives them the opportunity to build outside North America which they never had prior. Anything outside NA was only affiliates before. I personally would like to see a HGVC developed resort at:

- Pacific Rim (Thialand, Fiji, New Zealand, Austallia etc.) - This could make a Hawaii trip extended into a great adventure, while providing additional location for the Japaneese owners.

- Eastern Ski Destination (Tremblant, Snowshoe, Stratton etc.)

- Carrabean Destination (Aruba, St. Thomas etc.)

My 2 cents worth.

Cheers,


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 16, 2006)

1) Maui/Kauai
2) So Cal Coastal
3) Mammoth/ Lake Tahoe


----------



## kter (Feb 16, 2006)

*my three*

1. Key West
2. London
3. Juno/Jupitor Fla


----------



## Suzy (Feb 16, 2006)

My vote is:

1 - Santa Fe
2 - Gatlinburg
3 - Jackson Hole

If they did this, I may even join the club with my Hurricane House week.

Suzy


----------



## ricoba (Feb 16, 2006)

kter said:
			
		

> 1. Key West
> 2. London
> 3. Juno/Jupitor Fla




You mean that 19 HGV Clubs in Florida aren't enough?


----------



## iiderman (Feb 17, 2006)

Maui
Park City, UT
Lake Tahoe

Had to chime in.. just in case someone is actually listening and taking notes


----------



## haygos01 (Feb 17, 2006)

*My picks*

I also filled out the survey and here were my choices:

1 Maui
2 Florida Keys
3 USVI, or ABC islands


I based my decision on the fact that next year HGVC general members will get access to CI which covers Palm Desert, Kaui (Pahio) and Zihuatanejo.

I know everyone feels there is too much coverage in Florida, but there is no resort in the keys, the closest resort is South Beach and if you wanted to go to Key west, that is a 4 hour drive each way.  

Finally I thought of Fiji or other Pac Rim destinations but I believe the majority of HGVC owners are on the east coast and USVI or the ABCs had a better chance than Fiji etc.

When I was in Waikaloa, the rep indicated they were working on Maui...but until I see it, I am going to keep pushing for it.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 17, 2006)

#1  usvi
#2 Destin Fla 9 (everything else is south)
#3 maui

#4 park city
#5 whistler
#6 scottdale


----------



## SallyMagoo (Feb 17, 2006)

Suzy said:
			
		

> My vote is:
> 
> 1 - Santa Fe
> 2 - Gatlinburg
> ...



I've already got Santa Fe covered with our Sunterra week.  Though RCI gives ****! trading power for Santa Fe (can't figure out why), we've had good luck with private trades.  Two posts here have mentioned Santa Fe, and you can't convince me it's not a highly desirable location.  Wish Hilton would buy the property.  I would rather have more points in Hilton than converting to Sunterra points.    

My vote:

1.  London (very hard to get even with Hilton points in RCI)
2.  San Francisco or California wine country
3.  Another location on continent in Europe (France or Italy?)

It seems to me that Hilton has Hawaii well covered.  I wouldn't mind seeing Hiltons in the Carribean, Whistler, Scottsdale, even Key West, as others have mentioned.


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 17, 2006)

SallyMagoo said:
			
		

> It seems to me that Hilton has Hawaii well covered..



Hilton has the two islands I don't care to visit covered.


----------



## SallyMagoo (Feb 17, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Hilton has the two islands I don't care to visit covered.



Yes, I see your point.  I know Maui is popular, but my sister didn't like it so I'm not that excited to go there.  We enjoyed our visits to Oahu, Kauai and the big island  I know some people don't care for Oahu and the big island is a different kind of experience.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 17, 2006)

My top three are : 


Caribbean beach front property 
California (West Coast) property
Expansion of the Hilton Club program in major international cities with HGVC member access


----------



## spike (Feb 17, 2006)

*What about LV?*



			
				ricoba said:
			
		

> You mean that 19 HGV Clubs in Florida aren't enough?


LOL....We need another HGVC in Las Vegas too.


----------

